
Save ARM - baal80spam
https://savearm.co.uk
======
dtwest
If the cofounder of ARM wanted it to stay a British owned company, why did
they let it go public in the first place? And then did they make the same case
when it was bought by Softbank?

"If you do not make Arm a British owned company again with a Golden Share for
national economic security, history will remember you as the person who, when
the chips are down, failed to act in the national interest."

And then they blame this on the Prime Minister?

~~~
azinman2
I wondered the same thing. Isn't it already a Japanese company now via
Softbank? Can the UK actually halt this transaction in any way?

~~~
est31
Not a lawyer, but there is a UK legal entity with the Arm name still. It might
be owned by Softbank but that doesn't change the fact that it's an UK company
bound by UK laws.

~~~
wcerfgba
Correct, the company is registered in the UK:
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/02557590](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/02557590)

------
lxe
> This puts Britain in the invidious position

Nice.

> in·vid·i·ous /inˈvidēəs/ adjective (of an action or situation) likely to
> arouse or incur resentment or anger in others.

~~~
jannes
It took me a moment to realise that this was a play of words on "Nvidia".

~~~
spinningarrow
Took me your comment to realize that!

------
rafaelturk
IMO this is lovely, but innocuous, such plead should be made a long time ago
when ARMs was sold to SoftBank

~~~
dijit
That happened in the midst of Brexit and it feels like it was over before it
began for the public.

It’s relatively dismissive of the past to imply that it was not a lamented
loss at the time, but it was a loss we learned of after the fact- not before
it.

This is the earliest indication I can find:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12112850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12112850)

That was the same day the acquisition completed.

------
untog
All good points. All will fall on deaf ears.

With Brexit looming, the UK needs a trade deal with the US. They aren't in a
position of power to demand something like this.

The issues with a sale of this nature were obvious when it was sold to
Softbank, much like the trade issues with Brexit were obvious years ago too.
The UK governments decided to ignore both.

------
amadeuspagel
> The UK has suffered from American technology dominance by companies like
> Google, Facebook, Amazon, Netflix, Apple and others.

For there to be suffering there must be people who suffer. So who, concretely,
in the UK has suffered from American technology dominance?

> As you have spent £500m to help OneWeb out of Chapter 11, which arguably is
> not as important to Britain as Arm, you could spend £1-2bn as the anchor
> investor for an IPO on the London Stock Exchange and get a Golden Share for
> it so that this problem cannot happen again.

Half a billion here, a few billion there. I cannot stand this kind of thinkig.
Do you know how much a billion is? A million people will have to pay a
thousand pounds more in taxes due to this jingoistic bullshit.

------
phillipseamore
(Edit: It actually appears to be ARM Limited) Save what? What's left in the UK
seems to be ARM Holdings Ltd.[0] which is registered as dormant and it's last
accounts suggest it has a whopping 100 pounds in the bank[1].

[0]
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11299879](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11299879)
[1]
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11299879/filing-h...](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11299879/filing-
history/MzI0MzY4MTgxN2FkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0)

~~~
wcerfgba
I believe the current primary entity is Arm Limited
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/02557590](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/02557590)

~~~
phillipseamore
That appears to be it, thanks!

It's financial records[0] make a lot more sense.

[0]
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/02557590/filing-h...](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/02557590/filing-
history/MzI1MjQ1Mjk3M2FkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0)

------
stephc_int13
Too late. ARM should not have been sold to SoftBank in the first place.

~~~
mijoharas
To be fair, he did campaign against that too.

At the same time, which do you think is worse for the chip industry, ARM being
owned by softbank or being owned by Nvidia?

~~~
hardlianotion
Not much difference, it seems.

------
wcerfgba
It seems to me like keeping ARM in the UK -- either being incorporated there,
or just the offices and workers -- would be a huge benefit for the UK in the
context of Brexit.

~~~
phtrivier
I was actually wondering if ARM would have been harder to sell under the EU
market rule... We'll never know, I guess.

~~~
hardlianotion
What rule? Originally? Or now?

Isn't UK still under most EU law until the end of this year?

------
flyingfences
Petitions like this have a better chance when they've been been given a once-
over by an editor...

~~~
wcerfgba
What's wrong with the letter?

------
Hamuko
Shocking to see that Hideo Kojima, Mao Zedong, Leon Trotsky, Adolf Hitler and
Joseph Stalin are all against the ARM sale.

~~~
mijoharas
I find it very funny that someone said "why do you need my name" when being
asked to co-sign an open letter.

